#  > Geral >  > Análises Técnicas >  >  Bloco de ips

## Wesleyrosa

Alguem vendendo bloco de ips ?

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Bruno

> Alguem vendendo bloco de ips ?
> 
> Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App


se tiver to comprando

----------


## avatar52

Eu também. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## futurasolucoes

Não é mais pratico voce retirar seu proprio bloco? se precisar posso fazer para voce.

----------


## avatar52

Pode ser que ele já tenha e não consiga alocações novas devido às novas políticas do Registro.br. ;-)


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## futurasolucoes

Politica? Tem um monte de pessoas tirando todo dia em um grupo que participo, na pior das hipóteses estão liberando um /24, mas também quem for retirar um bloco já pense em estudar ipv6

----------


## Bruno

> Politica? Tem um monte de pessoas tirando todo dia em um grupo que participo, na pior das hipóteses estão liberando um /24, mas também quem for retirar um bloco já pense em estudar ipv6


sim pra quem não tem ASN eles estão alocando até /22 o problema esta pra quem já tem este não tem como mais

----------


## futurasolucoes

> sim pra quem não tem ASN eles estão alocando até /22 o problema esta pra quem já tem este não tem como mais


Mais não tem como vender ip sem estar conectado neles só a operadora que eles tem link ou lá no PTT Não é?

----------


## Bruno

> Mais não tem como vender ip sem estar conectado neles só a operadora que eles tem link ou lá no PTT Não é?


vc transfere blocos de ips de outros ASN pra vc tranquilo desde que vc ja tenha ASN

----------


## fhayashi

> Mais não tem como vender ip sem estar conectado neles só a operadora que eles tem link ou lá no PTT Não é?


Vc pode transferir todo o seu bloco

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## futurasolucoes

Mas com a falta de ip bloco pequeno que estão mandando não vale a pena.

----------


## avatar52

Estou conseguindo nas minhas alocações /22, e você? 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk

----------


## futurasolucoes

> Estou conseguindo nas minhas alocações /22, e você? 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Tambem , teve um amigo que conseguiu outro /24 se você explicar direitinho eles liberam só tem que responder aquele monte de pergunta deles e o questionário sem fim

----------


## fhayashi

Conseguimos um /22 semana passada aqui

Enviado via SM-G935F usando UnderLinux App

----------


## Wesleyrosa

> Tambem , teve um amigo que conseguiu outro /24 se você explicar direitinho eles liberam só tem que responder aquele monte de pergunta deles e o questionário sem fim


Liberam /24 ?

Enviado via LG-K430 usando UnderLinux App

----------


## avatar52

Tem que ter uma justificativa muito boa pra conseguir, semana passada tentei uma alocação adicional mas foi rejeitado na hora (parece mensagem automática) para um provedor com /20 atualmente.

Aqui minhas novas alocações estão saindo com /22, e de acordo o plano de endereçamento não serão mais realizadas novas alocações para quem já é AS.

Vide: 


> Com o esgotamento desse estoque, entrou em vigor a FASE 3 da referida política sob a qual somente são permitidas alocações INICIAIS de endereços IPv4 e também limitadas a um máximo de 1024 endereços. 
> 
> Nessa nova fase não serão permitidas alocações adicionais de bloco IPv4.


Fonte: https://registro.br/tecnologia/prove...ecao=numeracao

----------

